# Amplificador Mosfet 500 w



## tupolev (Dic 31, 2016)

Con este aporte, despido el año 2016.
Un pequeño apunte, poner a los MJE340 y MJE350 un pequeño disipador.
Está probado, medido, testeado, sondeado y aprobado.

Feliz Año 2017 a todo el Grupo
Tupolev


----------



## leojavier (Dic 31, 2016)

gran aporte!...lo has probado?...FELIZ AÑO!!!


----------



## tupolev (Dic 31, 2016)

Es siempre lo que hago, una vez armado, se prueba.

Saludos


----------



## AcoranTf (Dic 31, 2016)

Gracias por el aporte.
Felices fiestas y buen año 2017.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2016)

*¡ Gracias por el aporte "Tocayo" !








Muy elegante​


¡ Que tengas un excelente año y lleno de proyectos !*


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 31, 2016)

El mejor regalo de año nuevo :-D


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Dic 31, 2016)

Gracias por tu aportación. Cuando leí el título creí que era 500W sobre 8 ohmios. Después entré a leer los datos y me llevá una desilusión... Posiblemente haga este amplificador; aunque esto me va a costar comprar un nuevo transformador para conseguir los 80V.

Saludos cordiales y feliz año 2017.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2017)

Simulación Multisim 14

*¡ Enjoy it ! * ​


----------



## rulfo (Ene 1, 2017)

Muy buenas,  me gustaría montar este amplificador, si es posible me gustaría que me indicaras donde poder comprar transformadores de estas tensiones, Muchas gracias Tupolev por tus grandes aportes. ..
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas,  me gustaría montar este amplificador, si es posible me gustaría que me indicaras donde poder comprar transformadores de estas tensiones, Muchas gracias Tupolev por tus grandes aportes. ..
> Saludos



*No* creo que consigas un transformador estándar, así que tendrías que mandarlo a hacer o hacerlo tu mismo.
Aquí esta el listado de casas de electrónica en España, consulta a ver si lo consigues.

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#espana


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 1, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Simulación Multisim 14
> 
> *¡ Enjoy it ! * ​



Existe un error de conexión entre las gates de los IRFP240.

Lo descubrí luego de analizar cómo cuernos daba menos distorsión en la parte alta del espectro que en la parte media del mismo , cosa que no parecía muy lógica, más habiendo cuatro pares de transistores de salida que tienden a deteriorar bastante esa parte del espectro.

Quizás, Fogo, encontraste la solución a la distorsión de alta frecuencia !!!

PATENTE ya mismo don Fogo !!!

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Existe un error de conexión entre las gates de los IRFP240.
> 
> Lo descubrí luego de analizar cómo cuernos daba menos distorsión en la parte alta del espectro que en la parte media del mismo , cosa que no parecía muy lógica, más habiendo cuatro pares de transistores de salida que tienden a deteriorar bastante esa parte del espectro.
> 
> ...


?? Y donde estas ese error , no lo veo  ??
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? Y donde estas ese error , no lo veo  ??
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Analizá detenidamente cómo están conectadas las resistencias de 680 ohmios a esas gates.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Analizá detenidamente cómo están conectadas las resistencias de 680 ohmios a esas gates.
> 
> Saludos


 cada cual con su Gate ,?? correcto no ??
Se que dependendo de lo valor dese resistor tenemos un filtro "R" y "C"  pasa bajos hecho con la capacitancia parasitica del Gate .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> cada cual con su Gate ,?? correcto ??
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



No solamente. Un extremo de cada resistencia de 680 ohmios debe morir en un único punto común de manejo desde el colector del MJE350.

En la simulación están tres como si fuese en serie de la primera .

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No solamente. Un extremo de cada resistencia de 680 ohmios debe morir en un único punto común de manejo desde el MJ3..
> 
> En la simulación están tres como si fuese en serie de la primera .
> 
> Saludos


Descurpe pero no veo lo que quieres me decir , veo todos  los resistores conectados directamente a los colectores de los MJEs 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 1, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe pero no veo lo que quieres me decir , veo todos  los resistores conectados directamente a los colectores de los MJEs
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Comparalo con el de Fogo.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Comparalo con el de Fogo.
> 
> Saludos


Descurpe caro Don diegomj1973 , pero mi PC lo lograr abrir esa simulación    
Se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias subir aca un dibujo o image del diagrama esquemactico tal cual estas en esa  ??
!Muchas gracias de antemano !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2017)

*¡ Archivo "Deshorrorizado" ! * 

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Descurpe caro Don diegomj1973 , pero mi PC lo lograr abrir esa simulación
> Se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias subir aca un dibujo o image del diagrama esquemactico tal cual estas en esa  ??
> !Muchas gracias de antemano !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



El error estaba en la conexión de R17


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 1, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Archivo "Deshorrorizado" ! *



   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2017)

Simulación a 15Khz


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 1, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Simulación a 15Khz



Esa THD a 15 KHz es con señal de entrada de 1 Vpico. Anteriormente, a 1 KHz, habías usado 2 Vpico y daba casi 0,02 % (es decir, casi lo mismo). Eso es trampa !!!.

Al mismo nivel de señal anterior (2 Vpico), da cerca de 0,05 % a 15 KHz. Asimismo, es un valor aceptablemente bueno.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Esa THD a 15 KHz es con señal de entrada de 1 Vpico. Anteriormente, a 1 KHz, habías usado 2 Vpico y daba casi 0,02 %._* Eso es trampa*_ !!!.
> 
> Al mismo nivel de señal anterior (2 Vpico), da cerca de 0,05 % a 15 KHz.
> 
> Saludos



Que sea FogoPapa no significa que  haga trampas 

No me fije en ese detalle.


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Ene 3, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas,  me gustaría montar este amplificador, si es posible me gustaría que me indicaras donde poder comprar transformadores de estas tensiones, Muchas gracias Tupolev por tus grandes aportes. ..
> Saludos





Fogonazo dijo:


> *No* creo que consigas un transformador estándar, así que tendrías que mandarlo a hacer o hacerlo tu mismo.
> Aquí esta el listado de casas de electrónica en España, consulta a ver si lo consigues.
> 
> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#espana




Para los que buscan un transformador que dé los 80v he aqui tres con tres intensidades diferentes: 
55V+55V - 9,09A+9,09A - 1KW - 6,4 Kg.
55V+55V - 18,2A+18,2A - 2KW - 15 Kg.
55V+55V - 22,73A+22,73A - 2,5KW - 20Kg.

Lo podrán comprar en www.tme.eu/es/ . Envian a todo el planeta por UPS.

En http://es.rs-online.com/web/  , tambien lo tienen pero cuesta más caro.

Estas son mis dos 'tiendas' donde compro.

En cuanto a las tensiones que se puede manejar, he preferido un secundario de 55V ya que obtendré 77,8V + 4V que se desprecia cuando conectar la carga: 55*1,4141 (raiz de 2. tensión eficaz).

Si se opta por un secundario de 60V se tiene 84,8V + 4V que tambien se desprecia cuando ponemos la carga: 60*1,4142 (raiz de 2. tensión eficaz).

En mi opinion, aconsejo un secundario de 55V para no tener 'algo' sobrecargado los transistores finales.

Hay una duda que tengo: no sé el consumo por rama. Tupolev puso en el circuito un fusible de 8A. Haciendo calculos con otras etapas de potencia, cada transistor debe de consumir 1,1A o 1,2A, quizás 1,3A. Si esto lo multiplicamos por 4 que es lo que en cada rama o línea de tensión va conectado, se puede tener una idea de lo que consume. A todo esto hay que añadirle que son dos etapa de potencia, lo cual seria el doble. Y para echarle más leña al  fuego, las corrientes de pico.
El consumo se obtiene poniendo un generador de funciones en onda senoidal a 1KHz en la entrada y con una carga de 8 ohmios (varias resistencias bobinadas y disipador aluminio de 50w puesta en serie y paralelo) y un osciloscopio en paralelo con la carga para saber cuando la señal comienza a distorsionar.  El amperimetro puesto en serie en una de las ramas o lineas de alimentación (+V ó -V).

Por último, los jodios transistores pequeños. Ayer estuve toda la tarde y parte de la noche buscando algún 'sitio' donde comprar los jodios, pero jodios 2SA970. Solo los he encontrado en tres portales: 
http://www.kessler-electronic.de/             ->  Alemania
http://www.littlediode.com/components/    ->  Reino Unido (vende bastante caro)
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/    ->  Estados Unidos

Hay otros sitios pero están en Asia... De los chinos no me fio.

Se puede buscar un transistor equivalente ¿no?. Se puede poner el 2SA1085, o el 2SA872E aunque este soporta 90V lo cual va a estar ajustado.

Gracias a Tupolev por compartir este circuito. 

Saludos cordiales desde Málaga.


----------



## rulfo (Ene 3, 2017)

Muy buenas, Alberto muchas gracias, los 2sa970 tenia pensado pedirlos por Aliexpress, me imagino que no es muy fiable pedir a China, hasta el momento he realizado varios pedidos de tda7377, tda 2030, 2040...
Y hasta el momento están funcionando sin ningún problema y espero que sigan...
Saludos desde Málaga!!


----------



## foro666 (Ene 6, 2017)

Gracias por el apore.

No tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica. Pero tenía entendido que los hexfet
necesitaban compensación termica para que su temperatura no se disparara.

¿no debería llevar un transistor de bias?

¿Podriais explicarme porque no hace falta?

Me recuerda el esquema al sc-830



perdon sc480 . Me había equivocado


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Ene 17, 2017)

Hola de nuevo.

Ya tengo los transistores 2SA970. Tambien pedí los 2SA1085, aunque estos últimos cuentan más caros. El pedido lo hice el día 4 de este mes y hoy han llegado a casa. El proveedor lo envió el día 6 (por DHL), por tanto ha tardado 11 días... Se puede fiar de los alemanes, son serios (kessler-electronic) aunque se demore tanto tiempo en el envio. 
Solo me queda por comprar los MJExxxx y los IRFPxxxxxx, y el transformador (para echarse a temblar...).



@rulfo: ¿De que zona de Málaga eres?


Saludos cordiales desde mi bella Málaga.


----------



## guarod (Oct 18, 2018)

Saludos, éste amplificador fue diseñado por tupolev, o ya era un amplificador diseñado por alguna empresa que los comercializaba ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2018)

guarod dijo:


> Saludos, éste amplificador fue diseñado por tupolev, o ya era un amplificador diseñado por alguna empresa que los comercializaba ?


El circuito es muy tradicional así que la respuesta podría ser afirmativa a ambas opciones.
Es decir, Tupolev pudo haber reformado un circuito a su gusto desde algo comercial, o creado la PCB de algo comercial.

Yo lo armé, no para 500W sino para, creo que 300W, o algo así, y me gustó mucho su desempeño.


----------



## guarod (Oct 18, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El circuito es muy tradicional así que la respuesta podría ser afirmativa a ambas opciones.
> Es decir, Tupolev pudo haber reformado un circuito a su gusto desde algo comercial, o creado la PCB de algo comercial.
> 
> Yo lo armé, no para 500W sino para, creo que 300W, o algo así, y me gustó mucho su desempeño.




por eso mi pregunta.. por que en este momento estoy reparando un amplificador de la marca BOHEM PW-280 que eran ensamblados aqui en venezuela desde los años 80 asta los 90 aproximadamente, y buscando en red encontre el diagrama, y despues que lo analize me di cuenta que es el mismo esquema de tupolev. y en realidad suena muy bien, lastima que ya los mosfet que trae originales no se encuentran, te dejo algunas imagenes..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2018)

guarod dijo:


> por eso mi pregunta.. por que en este momento estoy reparando un amplificador de la marca BOHEM PW-280 que eran ensamblados aqui en venezuela desde los años 80 asta los 90 aproximadamente, y buscando en red encontre el diagrama, y despues que lo analize me di cuenta que es el mismo esquema de tupolev. . . . .


Y seguramente lo seguirás encontrando en otros ejemplos, te repito que es un esquema muy tradicional y eficiente a pesar de su sencillez.


----------



## yoelvis (Oct 18, 2018)

*S*aludos*,* tengo equipo *E*vo 410 *H*andy marca *N*ovik*, ¿* que tipo de *M*o*s*fe*t* lleva*?* *L*os necesito urgente


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2018)

Fijate en el equipo que "MosFet" lleva


----------



## guarod (Oct 18, 2018)

Aqui dejo la simulasion con multisim, modificando para tratar de colocarle  los mosfet negativos irfp250, lo que no puedo controlar o regular es el Bias, la corriente de reposo, si me pueden ayudar se los agradesco...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2018)

guarod dijo:


> Aqui dejo la simulasion con multisim, modificando para tratar de colocarle  los mosfet negativos irfp250, lo que no puedo controlar o regular es el Bias, la corriente de reposo, si me pueden ayudar se los agradesco...


No puedes ajustar el biass porque la reforma es incorrecta, necesitas una etapa inversora de fase para el transistor del rail negativo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2018)

Hay un post de Tupolev con uno N-N


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2018)

En particular *ese* esquema no me gusta para hacerlo mas o menos quasi-complementario, habría que reformar mucho para lograr una correcta simetría.
Hay esquemas mas adecuados para esto, este por ejemplo:


----------



## guarod (Oct 18, 2018)

Bueno les cuento, que el amplificador que repare, me llego con falla en un canal, tenia los mosfet dañados, al verme imposibilitado de no conseguir los mosfet en las tiendas me vi obligado a resorver el problema, simule el circuito en multisim usando darlintong y si funciono en la simulacion ajustes de bias todo bien 30mv y me fui a la practica.  Lo probe con unos darlintong que tenia guardados que eran de un equipo aiwa FN1016 y FP1016, los monte todo bien sonaron muy bien no calentaban, luego como a los 40 minutos de estar sonando pun se quemaron, pero yo creo que los darlintong no cumplian con su funcion, si ubiesen sido mejores si fueran aguantado, y entonces ya me quedaban a la mano 2 mosfet irfp450
tube que modificar otraves el esquema, y le monte los mosfet, asi si aguanto todo el dia sonando, el cliente se fue satisfecho, problema resuelto, les dejo las 2 modificasiones que le ice al circuito.....


----------



## cancerverus266 (Feb 3, 2019)

cual es el tema del mensaje #37 de fogonazo ya que estoy buscando un esquema a ese voltaje para reemplazar las salidas de un technics


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2019)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> cual es el tema del mensaje #37 de fogonazo ya que estoy buscando un esquema a ese voltaje para reemplazar las salidas de un technics


----------



## cancerverus266 (Feb 4, 2019)

jejejeje  eres un crack fogonazo de hecho divagando en otro problema que tengo y buscando en el foro la solución di con el,si no me equivoco esta en amplificadores de diseño asiático aun así te agradezco la molestia de proporcionarlo.
de momento estoy atorado con un kenwood,mas adelante espero poder consultar sobre ese diagrama ya que lo quiero reducir a un solo par de salida.
seguimos leyendonos


----------



## salva (Feb 18, 2019)

hola buenas noches quisiera hacer una pregunta en el esquema del amplificador de 500w de 
*tupolev*
el componente marcado como J que es??
gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2019)

"J" de Jumper, son dos puentes nada más que eso.


----------



## salva (Feb 26, 2019)

gracias pandacba
e montado la etapa de potencia 
en principio todo bien pero los irfp se calientan y lo desconecto por si acaso, no tendrian que calentarse verdad? lo pongo en reposo con el altavoz conectado y se calientan, la alimentaciòn es de 79,9 por rama
le conecto un reproductor  y suena bien bajo pero la señal de entrada es pequeña


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 26, 2019)

Hay un potenciómetro indicado en el diagrama es de 1Kohm para regular la corriente de reposo ya lo ajustaste.


----------



## salva (Feb 26, 2019)

si a 250 ma como indica si acaso lo volverè a ajustar ya te dire
gracias
esta a 250 ma y se calientan


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 26, 2019)

Mide con cuidado el voltaje de las resistencias de 220mOhms tendría que ser de 18mV más o menos un que por lo que veo en la imagen va a ser un poquito complicado por cómo están posicionadas las resistencias otro problema es el propio Dicipador es muy pequeño saludos y mucha suerte


----------



## salva (Feb 26, 2019)

Supongo que te refieres a las de 0,22Ohms, en los irfp 240 es de 0,60 V y en los 9240 es de 0,28V


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 26, 2019)

salva dijo:


> en los irfp 240 es de 0,60 V


En ambos pines de la resistencia de 0.22omhs el voltaje Debera ser 0.018V o lo que es lo mismo 18mV


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2019)

salva dijo:


> si a 250 ma como indica si acaso lo volverè a ajustar ya te dire
> gracias
> esta a 250 ma y se calientan


250 mA ?????? 
Con esa corriente estatica no se van a calentar, se van a HERVIR!!!
Hay algo que esta muy mal ahi...no seran 25mA ????


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2019)

*Lectura conveniente*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 27, 2019)

Si has medido BIEN la corriente de reposo, está trabajando casi en clase A, normal que se caliente .... Por otro lado en mi modesta opinión, sin perjuicio de que corrijas éste calentamiento inicial, apreciando la foto, creo que hay POCO ALUMINIO en ese disipador de los finales.......


----------



## salva (Feb 27, 2019)

no le encuentro el fallo
alguien tiene unas tensiones de referencia?
gracias


----------



## Kuro-chan (Feb 27, 2019)

Leé el tema que a puesto fogo y luego te paso algunos datos


Fogonazo dijo:


> *Lectura conveniente*


----------



## salva (Mar 18, 2019)

Hola, he seguido las instrucciones de Fogonazo y sigo teniendo en los irfp240 50 mV y en los 9240 20mV, lo he construido otra vez con todo nuevo, los radiadores son mas grandes pero se sigue calentando, perdón lo he ajustado a 250mA. Alguien lo ha montado y le funciona?


----------



## Ayame (Mar 18, 2019)

Por los números que indicaste la mediciónes están mal con (250mA) no puede haber 50mV y 20m, tendrías aproximadamente como (16mV) de caída sobre las resistencias de (220mΩ) con un consumo total de (250mA).
¿Como estás efectuado las mediciones? Los (250mA) sería de la siguiente manera.
Realiza el ajuste de bias está tener (+/-250mA) de consumo total con la medición indicada en el propio diseño.


----------



## salva (Mar 19, 2019)

si esta realizado asi como indicas y las mediciones estan tomadas entre masa y la r de o,22 en la union con los irfp


----------



## Ayame (Mar 19, 2019)

salva dijo:


> las mediciones estan tomadas entre masa y la r de o,22


Entré (Masa Y una de las puntas de la r0.22) Quien te dijo que así se realiza esa medición se mide sobre la Resistencia (NO) lo que pasa atraves de misma
Se mide de la siguiente manera.


El voltaje puede ir desde (11mV) hasta (17mV) para un rendimiento óptimo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2019)

salva dijo:


> si esta realizado asi como indicas y las mediciones estan tomadas entre masa y la r de o,22 en la union con los irfp


Nunca vamos a leer el apunte de Fogonazo del post *#51*, no??? Se cansan mucho los ojos??? O simplemente no tenés ganas y nos dejás todo el trabajo a nosotros??


----------



## salva (Mar 19, 2019)

perdon lo e mirado asi y de entrada tengo unos 15mv pero me cambia un poco de unos a otros y despues de un rato me baja bastante , sobre 9+- y se calientan bastante y creo que si lo dejo mas se estropearan los irfp
no  si que lo e leido, lo entendi mal, perdon


----------



## Ayame (Mar 20, 2019)

Por cierto estudiando un poco ese tipo de amplificador, el voltaje sobre las (r0.22) esde No más de (12mV) perdón Error mío, por cierto el ajuste se realiza serrando al Máximo el Preset de un 1K, y con una fuente limitada en corriente (NO) con el circuito série con el Bombillo porque falsea el ajuste, se mide, se ajusta, monitoreamos la temperatura, esperamos unos (15 Minutos), se vuelve a medir, y si varía mucho lo volvemos a Ajustar.


----------



## martinorzan (Feb 20, 2020)

Hola amigos,, estuve mirando y analizando el circuito,  con 80 +/- volts en 8 ohms debería entregar unos 402 watts. y casi 650 en 4 ohms. por que de los 80 volts sacamos la raíz cuadrada media y nos da 56 volts RMS.. ( ley de ohms )
*otra cosa, faltan los ZENER de gate. lo que lo hace mas estable y protegido,
*en un ampli mosfet con resistencias de 680 ohms en gate, no necesita resistencias de SOURCE, ya que los mosfet se controla su temp desde las compuertas,,
*Yo colocaría un capacitor poliester de 220 nF 250V entre gate & gate, eso evitaría oscilaciones y peligro de corrientes transitorias indeseadas.
* antes de la resistendia de 68 k que alimenta el par complementario, pondría un regulador con BD681 colector comun, con zener de 18 volts para que no se produzcan disparos y al encender aya un buen equilibrio y colocaría un preset de 4k7 así podría controlar el  OFF SET
 simplemente mi opiñon, ya que los mosfet son muy caros y cuanto mas complejo son los circuitos de amplificadores, son mas estables y fiables,


----------

